# Wax for satin matt paint



## Vaughn (Jun 12, 2008)

I have sprayed my car satin matt black. I was very happy with the way it looked, but my problem now was how was I going to keep it looking nice?

I joined Detailing World to find the answer but there was not one so I decided to do some experments of my own. I am looking for a wax that would not leave a shine. I sprayed some sheets of steel so I could compair the results.

Turtle wax ICE
Meguiar’s NXT Generation™ Tech Wax
Meguiar's® Gold Class
Turtle wax Extreme Nano-Tech
Mer

All no good much to shiney

Then I tried Autoglym Aqua Wax this was perfect it did not effect the satin look at all but made the black, blacker.

So if you need to detail a matt or satin car Autoglym Aqua Wax is the one I would recomend.

I will post up some photos in the next few days

Vaughn


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah, but you'll have to apply it every few hours for it to give any decent amount of protection.


----------



## Vaughn (Jun 12, 2008)

I will keep a close eye on it over the next week and let you know.

Can you suggest anything else that would be better?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Urm. Matte finishes are never something i've had to deal with, so have no idea. Although, the Aqua Wax won't last very long at all.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

I was thining this same thing today when looking at the matt black brabus at the Motorshow, great looking but i bet a right pain to protect without making it shiny.

i was thinking perhaps a sealent, but im not sure which ones would leave a non shiny finish


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

I have indeed pondered the very same question and one which has stopped me from going down the "satin" or indeed "matt" route (as yet) with a Lambretta street racer project i am working on.

Would be very interested to see some pics of "satin" details.... the other thing stopping me is the fact that kids would doubtlessly view it as a black board... My mate had a Plymouth Barracuda with a matt black bonnet and he was forever washing of chalk games of hangman or naughts and crosses, that along with the now obligatory ......(insert name) is a see you next Tuesday, oh how he used to laugh, not!


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Why would you want to protect the finish?


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

richie.guy said:


> Why would you want to protect the finish?


I would like to protect the finish in a similar way to i like to protect a highly glossed or polished finish...

Just a bit of protection from contaminants, bird bombs, water marks and the like...


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

richie.guy said:


> Why would you want to protect the finish?


Thats like saying why we all spend hours hours and hours looking after the car


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

a correct matt/satin black finish ( hot rod style ) actually has a clear coat over it. not sure how its done , but the laquer has an agent added to it to give the correct finish. you can polish it or wax it, but it still looks matt/satin. all the clear coat does is protect it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

kos said:


> a correct matt/satin black finish ( hot rod style ) actually has a clear coat over it. not sure how its done , but the laquer has an agent added to it to give the correct finish. you can polish it or wax it, but it still looks matt/satin. all the clear coat does is protect it.


that seems like the key to me...


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

an example of this is the e class mercs from the late 80's thru to the mid 90's ( the old square light model) if you look at the lower parts of the bumpers and doors they were finished in satin, the colour was the same as the rest of the body just the special clear coat. 

satin black paint out of a can is actually a primer. you cant realy wax or polish it. its just not going to work really.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

kos said:


> a correct matt/satin black finish ( hot rod style ) actually has a clear coat over it. not sure how its done , but the laquer has an agent added to it to give the correct finish. you can polish it or wax it, but it still looks matt/satin. all the clear coat does is protect it.


you can buy matt/satin clearcoat so it dries flat so there is no shine.

but i would still want to put some form of protection on it to stop etching from bird bombs and water marks


----------



## Vaughn (Jun 12, 2008)

kos said:


> satin black paint out of a can is actually a primer. you cant realy wax or polish it. its just not going to work really.


It does work I have proven that. The paint looks good and I would like to keep it that way. Since applying the wax I have had a couple of bird bombs that came off easily.


----------

